# Course Review - Weybrook Park



## PaulStewart (Apr 6, 2009)

*WEYBROOK PARK GOLF CLUB*
Basingstoke, Hampshire.
Wide open downs land 
6,438 yards, Par 71, CSS 70

*INTRODUCTION*
Open course on the Hampshire Downs about 10 minutes from the M3.

*LOCATION*
Junction 6 of the M3 - follow signs for Newbury on the A339. RG24 9NT

*SIGNATURE HOLE*
Probably the 16th. A short downhill par four which is easy to get careless on the drive with.  You then pitch to an uphill green that is not very deep but has two distinct left/right levels.

*FRONT NINE*
Much longer than the back nine.  Two par fives to start and finish the nine with some long par fours in between and a 220-yard par three played uphill.

*BACK NINE*
Shorter and a little tighter.  Birdie chances abound but there are enough slopes on the greens, particularly the par threes, to make really good scoring difficult.

*HIDDEN ATTRIBUTE*
The par-four 13th looks very tight from the tee but you can play to the right of the telegraph poles that run down the right hand side of the hole.  Hence it is not as tough a hole as you first think.

*COURSE OPTIONS*
Having them produce a course planner would be a start.  There are 100 and 150-yard posts but if you are playing the course for the first time, a lot of the trouble cannot be easily seen from the tee or fairway approach.  And the supposed new nine holes they are designing seems to be in the same state every time I go back there.

*WEBSITE*
http://www.weybrookpark.co.uk/

*COSTS*
Â£28.00 Monday-Thursday (Â£17,00 twilight)
Â£33.00 Friday-Sunday (Â£20.00 twilight)


----------



## marwin (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for the information it nice review on course 
great post


----------



## RGDave (Sep 13, 2009)

Did you visit or are you a member?


----------

